# Cinnamon the queen of disapproval has passed.



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 20, 2011)

As some of you already know Cinnamon the bunny that inspired the "disapproving rabbits" books and website has passed away at the age of 13. This is very sad for any bunny lover as Cinnamon used her disapproval to inspire many to adopt rabbits from shelters and give loving forever homes. I am sure Cinnamons disapproval will be missed by many many people. Binky free Cinnamon and be sure to give the bridge a much needed disapproving.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh that's so sad.

My Daisy Mae is in the book. I have it and yes their are quite a few pictures of Cinnamon being very disapproving.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweeet Girl.

Susan & Daisy Mae :bunnyangel2::bunnybutt:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 20, 2011)

How lucky you are to have a "famous" disapproving rabbit. Give miss Daisy Mae extra lovies in memory of Cinnamon.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 20, 2011)

Rest in Peace little one. 13 years is amazing though. :rip:


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes that is a good age for a bunny. I know that Cinnamon had been retired from the blog and website recently cause Sharon thought the flash of the camera might have been stressful to her.


----------



## jujub793 (Jun 20, 2011)

Rip cinnamon


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 21, 2011)

That is so sad. She had the look of disapproving down to a fine art!

God Bless, you disapproving icon 

Jan


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nicely said Jan. She was the queen of disapproving without a doubt.


----------

